# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Cost of Works" for building permit application?

## mullfitz

I am looking at taking a wall down putting  some Bi Fold doors and install a new  roof 6 m x 3 m wide 
I think I can do it for under 16 K  and as  $16,000 I don't need to  register as an owner builder (certificate of consent from the VBA ). Owner-builders | VBA
"If  the value of the domestic building work to be undertaken is more than  $16,000 you must have a certificate of consent from the VBA to be an  owner-builder." 
Also, if I am doing most of the work myself, do I set labour charge as zero?
Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated 
Also do I apply for a Building permit and do I have to explain my building cost to the Building Surveyor  ?

----------


## Ghoti

I'm no expert, so all I'll say is depending on the size of the bifold door, and whether or not the wall is load bearing, you may find your $16K doesn't go as far as you might expect.  Likewise, costs for the roof can vary depending on whether its part of the house or a free standing carport, and whether its colorbond or tiled. 
The Building Surveyor will add $2K to your costs, and potentially a heap more requirements. 
I'd suggest more information is needed before the knowledgeable members of the forum could correctly advise.

----------


## Bluesrule

Agree with Ghoti.  Likewise, I am no expert but from experience in doing domestic building work (installing a carport) I know that they want the costs of your labour calculated at market rates.  You will need to apply for a building permit if there is any structural alterations being made (which seems to be the case) and you will almost certainly need to get an engineer to confirm that what you are doing will meet appropriate specifications.  Also, in answer to your question, you will have to explain your costings to the Building Surveyor.

----------


## METRIX

You need to put total cost of the project including labour, if you are not a licensed builder / chippy you will have to use market rates for your time, the council generally know what a project costs to do, if they see one that is way under cost's they will query it. 
You won't do that work for under 16K, parts are one thing, labour will cost more than the parts for a job like that.

----------

